# Average cost of a check up, at Dr's in Alex?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't feel too good.... I don't think ill go to the Dr's just yet, but if this lasts any longer, I might have to see a Dr for check up. Anyone know how much I should be paying for a Dr's visit? Roughly? Im in Alexandria.

Thanks!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I don't feel too good.... I don't think ill go to the Dr's just yet, but if this lasts any longer, I might have to see a Dr for check up. Anyone know how much I should be paying for a Dr's visit? Roughly? Im in Alexandria.
> 
> Thanks!


It depends upon the doctor/type. I do know of a good and reliable one in Alex's. He is not cheap mind but I preferred that over the doctors who didn't have a clue and had me go time and time again with no result. The one I knew I rarely saw as he fixed me fast! 

In general your pay around 50ish.. but it can go up, mine was nearly 200 but as I said he gave results and knew his stuff!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Agree totally... better to go straight to the one who can fix it, rather then running around the bush. I dont mind paying 200 LE for a good Dr... would you mind giving me his number/location/office? Im in Miami


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Agree totally... better to go straight to the one who can fix it, rather then running around the bush. I dont mind paying 200 LE for a good Dr... would you mind giving me his number/location/office? Im in Miami


I'll PM you the info. He isn't that far from you actually either!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds great. Well this place is hardly 'Miami', but I guess that's a story for another thread


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I don't feel too good.... I don't think ill go to the Dr's just yet.
> Thanks!


Xcuse me , what are you waiting for ?:confused2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

iCaesar said:


> Xcuse me , what are you waiting for ?:confused2:


Wait for it to subside... I dont go to the Dr, unless really have to go and "its" not going away or if I need asthma inhalers or have weird symptoms. In the UK, I usually just call NHS direct, both because of NHS direct's good telephone service and also because getting to my Dr and getting an appointment slot at my local GP in London was a pain in the backside. The only time I ever went to see a GP was when the nurses on NHS Direct told me to go see one, because it was not fixable over the phone and even that was usually to the emergency out of hours GP service.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Wait for it to subside... I dont go to the Dr, unless really have to go and "its" not going away or if I need asthma inhalers or have weird symptoms. In the UK, I usually just call NHS direct, both because of NHS direct's good telephone service and also because getting to my Dr and getting an appointment slot at my local GP in London was a pain in the backside. The only time I ever went to see a GP was when the nurses on NHS Direct told me to go see one, because it was not fixable over the phone and even that was usually to the emergency out of hours GP service.


this isnt the uk. we have a very poor healthcare here.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

iCaesar said:


> this isnt the uk. we have a very poor healthcare here.


Yes, I know.... Which is why i'd rather wait for it to subside, without needing to see a Dr


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

The Dr I told you off is perfect for what your after. He 'fixed' my asthma and chest issues a few times and fast with it. 

Oh and my fav of him is he talks to YOU and not whoever your with unlike many Dr's over there!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Health care here is good when you have the money to pay for it. I have had several operations here in Cairo and could not complain about the service I received although I admit there is no after care.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Health care here is good when you have the money to pay for it. I have had several operations here in Cairo and could not complain about the service I received although I admit there is no after care.


I've only had one experience here in Cairo with doctors but I admit I was surprised .I went to a small popular private hospital and saw the receptionist and explained my symptoms he said I should see the specialist and the visit was 50 l.e. saw the Doctor and after inspection he gave me a prescription and told me to come back in a week.I followed his instructions and went back in a week, feeling much better, and this time the visit was free,


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Health care here is good when you have the money to pay for it. I have had several operations here in Cairo and could not complain about the service I received although I admit there is no after care.


I agree with Maiden....I have had two children delivered here and other operations (for me and my daughter) and have always been well pleased with service and care. Aftercare I think is a bit rare because usually patients are looked after by family members, that's why they don't keep you so long in the hospitals here.

I found the same in Sharm too, the higher up the cost ladder you go, the better the treatment. At least here you can choose.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Health care here is good when you have the money to pay for it. I have had several operations here in Cairo and could not complain about the service I received although I admit there is no after care.


I also agree! This doc in Alex removed my gall bladder some years ago, I can't fault it. When he diagnosed me he gave me the option to just go home etc. I said no explaining I'd be awaitng months in uk just to see the specialist nevermind the op and that I'd rather get it over and done with! 

Within a week I have had the operation and within 2 I was back on my feet. The hospital was fine I think he ensured I did get cared for well. Only bit I disliked was walking into the operating room! But on a plus side it one way to see it's all clean as it should be before they knock you out! lol

I was living on a budget when I was out there I will say that but when it came to health I did not cut corners!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope! Never cut corners with health, thats for sure!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most expats will find that the cost of healthcare here is cheap...200LE for a visit to the doctor is nothing really. after all you would pay this and more a week for NI if you were working in the UK


----------

